# Lowryder first grow



## chipsngravy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone......

Here are some photos of my plants....one week since planting the seeds....I am growing in a stealth style box. I have 1 250watt cfl with red spectrum and two 75w (actual wattage 15w) blue spectrum energy saving bulbs. I used the 100% germ technique found on this site.....I haven't watered the plants since and they seem to be doing ok. How much do I need to water and how can I tell when the plants need water or are reciving too much??

anyway check them out and see what you people think, any advice would be appreciated!!!!
View attachment DSC00120.JPG


View attachment DSC00123.JPG


View attachment DSC00122.JPG


View attachment DSC00121.JPG


View attachment DSC00119.JPG


View attachment DSC00118.JPG


----------



## my my (Jan 18, 2011)

your kids are 1ooking nice!
Im no pro by a 1ong shot, but i wou1d sugest your pots have ho1es in the bottom so when you water the extra water wi11 run out the bottom so they dont drown,,,
a1so soem rock at the bottom of the pot (on the inside) to a11ow room for air,  
the best advise i can give is to research research research here on the site, 
1ots of great info at your finger tips,
i have done 2 out door grows the 1ast 2 years, i moved inside this winter, and trying hydro,
good 1uck !
My My


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 18, 2011)

cant wait to watch them grow :thumbup:


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for the replys.....

yes been reading through the site and other grow journals alot.....to be honest I had tried already one grow before but I messed up and the plants got burned very early on. updated my box with an extra fan and two more lights now as well as opting for an 18 / 6 hour light schedule rather than 24 hours on with my previous grow.

are there anyways to avoid/reduce the stretching from cfl or is this just something I will have to put up with?

CNG


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

you can run cfl's real close to the plants, within a couple of inches. that wii keep them from strecting as much. just put your hand between the plant and the light if its to hot for your hand its to hot for the plant. get them as close as you can with out cooking them.. 

im growing auto's right now to and we seem to be right around the same place. mine have been out of the ground for 6 dyas today


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 18, 2011)

:yeahthat: as close as possible

if its too hot for your hand its too hot for your girls.


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 24, 2011)

got an update, my plants are two weeks old tomorrow....seem be going strong.

Two of them are bigger than the other two, I've stuck the smaller two abit closer to the light so hopefully catch up, is this a good idea????
View attachment DSC00127.JPG


View attachment DSC00128.JPG


View attachment DSC00125.JPG


View attachment DSC00126.JPG


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 24, 2011)

keep all of your plants as close as possible to the light without it being too hot - check with the top of your hand - if its too hot for your hand, its too hot for your ladies!


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 24, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> keep all of your plants as close as possible to the light without it being too hot - check with the top of your hand - if its too hot for your hand, its too hot for your ladies!



thanks for the advice again....is it normal for some plants to grow quicker?? not sure whether something is up with the smaller two


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

Each plant has thier own characteristics depending on what pheno they picked up. Do you plan to use HID for flowering. You really need more lighting.


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 28, 2011)

My plants are looking droopy and I can see some small discolouration on one of the leaves - looking yellow. I did a search through the site checking the symptoms and I think I may have over watered my plants - is there anything I can do or do I just have to sit it out and see if they recover?? help would be greatly apprciated - check the pics
View attachment DSC00135.JPG


View attachment DSC00134.JPG


View attachment DSC00137.JPG


View attachment DSC00136.JPG






			
				niteshft said:
			
		

> Each plant has thier own characteristics depending on what pheno they picked up. Do you plan to use HID for flowering. You really need more lighting.



Thanks for checking on my grow. I haven't planned on using more/other lights. Not that I disagree that hid would be a better option but I have read of people getting a good grow of lowryder with my set up. I'm just abit short of cash + I think that I aint gonna be able to use this grow box for much more than 5 months so I dont know if its worth spending more money on lights....thoughts????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2011)

chipsngravy said:
			
		

> are there anyways to avoid/reduce the stretching from cfl or is this just something I will have to put up with?
> 
> CNG



Yes, run your lights 24/7, make sure you have 3000 lumens per sq ft for veg and keep the lights close (withing inches).  

Is the 250W equivalent wattage or actual wattage?  I also suspect that you are going to need more/better light.  You are going to want 5000 lumens per sq ft (real soon) if you want a decent harvest.  Do you have any ventilation?

What kind of soil mixture did you use?  Did you use the same thing last time?


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, run your lights 24/7, make sure you have 3000 lumens per sq ft for veg and keep the lights close (withing inches).
> 
> Is the 250W equivalent wattage or actual wattage?  I also suspect that you are going to need more/better light.  You are going to want 5000 lumens per sq ft (real soon) if you want a decent harvest.  Do you have any ventilation?
> 
> What kind of soil mixture did you use?  Did you use the same thing last time?


Thanks for the reply

250watt is the actual wattage......my space is 40cm x 45cm x 45cm - its an Envirolite...google is being difficult finding the lumen output of the lamp. I have two in fans and 1 out fan. Using house plant soil, had netural ph. Yeah I did use the same stuff last time. Do you think my plants are showing signs of over watering


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

chipsngravy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 250watt is the actual wattage......my space is 40cm x 45cm x 45cm - its an Envirolite...google is being difficult finding the lumen output of the lamp. I have two in fans and 1 out fan. Using house plant soil, had netural ph. Yeah I did use the same stuff last time. Do you think my plants are showing signs of over watering


 
Actually they look pretty good IMO, not even noticing any stretch but that may change once you start getting a canopy from the upper leaves.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2011)

chipsngravy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 250watt is the actual wattage......my space is 40cm x 45cm x 45cm - its an Envirolite...google is being difficult finding the lumen output of the lamp. I have two in fans and 1 out fan. Using house plant soil, had netural ph. Yeah I did use the same stuff last time. Do you think my plants are showing signs of over watering



LOL--I am always suspect of lighting that does not list the lumens.  Do you know the spectrum of the light?   A 250W HPS will put out about 28,000 lumens.

Re ventilation, you would be better off with more out ventilation than in ventilation--many of us do not even use an inlet fan, but just a decent centrifuge fan for outlet.  You want negative pressure in your grow space, so more exhaust than inlet is better.   What types of fans are you using and do you know the CFMs?


----------



## my my (Jan 28, 2011)

THG,
may i ask why we want low pressure in our grow room?
Sorry if i am high jacking.
My My


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I am always suspect of lighting that does not list the lumens.  Do you know the spectrum of the light?   A 250W HPS will put out about 28,000 lumens.
> 
> Re ventilation, you would be better off with more out ventilation than in ventilation--many of us do not even use an inlet fan, but just a decent centrifuge fan for outlet.  You want negative pressure in your grow space, so more exhaust than inlet is better.   What types of fans are you using and do you know the CFMs?



Yeah I see where you coming from about the light - It did say on the box I think, have the number 19 000 in my head but I could have just made that up. I'm using 3 (2 in 1 out) computer fans hooked up to phone chargers (no idea what the CFM is) - would it be wise to switch one or even two for out take)

I'm currently on an 18/6 light schedule - do you think it would be a good idea to switch to 20/4 or 24/7 now? 

I took some more pictures of the plant with the discolouration just now - the plant itself looks healthy I think but the colour of the leaves is worse - can anyone confirm what the cause of this is....????
View attachment DSC00139.JPG


View attachment DSC00141.JPG


----------



## woodydude (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Chips,
That discolouration looks suspiciously like you have spilled nutrients on it. Just a case of being more careful when watering. All your other pics the plants look very nice.

Negative air pressure keeps the smell in! 

Peace
Woody


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 29, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Hi Chips,
> That discolouration looks suspiciously like you have spilled nutrients on it. Just a case of being more careful when watering. All your other pics the plants look very nice.
> 
> Negative air pressure keeps the smell in!
> ...



Hey Woody, thanks for the reply....I haven't been using nutes yet and haven't had them around the plants so it cant be that.......whatever it is doesn't seem to be stopping the plant growing so ignorance is bliss for the time being...at least


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 3, 2011)

here are some photos from 1st feb
View attachment DSC00150.JPG


View attachment DSC00148.JPG


View attachment DSC00146.JPG


View attachment DSC00149.JPG


View attachment DSC00147.JPG


View attachment DSC00151.JPG


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 3, 2011)

here are some more photos from today.......re potted with some seedling soil in bigger pots....The yellow patches havent gone away but the plants appear to be growing, still quite small and there is alot of stretch going on......The plants were 3 weeks old on tuesday.
View attachment DSC00152.JPG


View attachment DSC00154.JPG


View attachment DSC00157.JPG


View attachment DSC00156.JPG


View attachment DSC00155.JPG


View attachment DSC00153.JPG


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2011)

New growth looks much better.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey people, my plants are now 4 weeks old! 2 of them are looking great and strong and have started producing buds - the other two are still abit small.

I want to start adding some nutes to my plants, I have some biobizz bloom now would be the right time to start using correct?

Do you guys think that the two smaller plants need the bloom yet??? recon they will come into flower soon?View attachment DSC00165.JPG


View attachment DSC00162.JPG


View attachment DSC00166.JPG


View attachment DSC00163.JPG


View attachment DSC00164.JPG


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

You can go back and edit so the rest of your pic come up in your posts, Looking good!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 9, 2011)

....what up IMO I would let them veg for a while before you give them bloom nutes,you got a way to go,I veg mine till they are at 18in or more,they are lookin good,the yellow looks like you might have overwatered in the beginning,let your soil get dry but not all the way dry,ussually the bottom leaves will let you know when it is thirsty,over watering will slow things down and make pretty plants not so pretty,I am in 5gal hemp buckets and I will go 7 days in between waterings...if I was you I would invest in some better soil on your next go round or transplant into some,like Roots or Foxfarm Ocean Forrest,I have grown in both with great results using very few nutes,these soils are full of the good stuff....green mojo your way...peace....about the different sizes of your plants..male plants will take off faster than females,and some strains you will get some phenos that will look totally different from thier sisters and grow tall and some will be short.....peace


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 10, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> ....what up IMO I would let them veg for a while before you give them bloom nutes,you got a way to go,I veg mine till they are at 18in or more,they are lookin good,the yellow looks like you might have overwatered in the beginning,let your soil get dry but not all the way dry,ussually the bottom leaves will let you know when it is thirsty,over watering will slow things down and make pretty plants not so pretty,I am in 5gal hemp buckets and I will go 7 days in between waterings...if I was you I would invest in some better soil on your next go round or transplant into some,like Roots or Foxfarm Ocean Forrest,I have grown in both with great results using very few nutes,these soils are full of the good stuff....green mojo your way...peace....about the different sizes of your plants..male plants will take off faster than females,and some strains you will get some phenos that will look totally different from thier sisters and grow tall and some will be short.....peace



hey thanks for the advice......I agree about the soil, I think that combined with incorrect pot size has stunted my grow abit - its all a learning process though. When you say wait till 18inch are you talking about lowryder??? On the seed pack and what I have read says they will only grow up to 12 inchs max.....I think because of pot size I used previous they wont even grow this tall.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 10, 2011)

i've been feeding my auto's since they were seedlings and it hasn't seemed to phase them at all as far as nute burn goes.. i started of with like 1/8 and if they didn't show signs of nute burn in a few days i bumped it up to 1/4 and so on till i hit full strength. they got 1 feeding at full strength. by then they were 4 weeks old. i just switched to bloom nutes yesterday. i didn't start at 1/8 with the bloom, i started at 3/4 and they still seem fine.

keep in mind that each strain is different. mine may be able to take full nutes but yours may not. when you feed them wait a few days to make sure you don't cook them before feeding again. 

i would post some pics of mine at 4 weeks but my daughter ran off with my camera. good luck


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 10, 2011)

I read back and I guess lowryder is a auto strain?I was referring to photoperiod strains,I have run autos all the way through using grow nutes at full punch till about week 4,and then go half stregnth and full strength bloom tiill the last week,then flush with ro water,some growers try diff methods so chime in anytime,My last auto grow I ran some onyx and got about 1.5 oz per plant dried,the height at chop was over 2 ft on all 3 plants,I havent run lowryder so they might stay ti 12in?on auto the life cycle is so short I will place germed seed right into 5gal so no transplating durring its short life,just let them go....good luck,I hope I helped some...peace


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 10, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've been feeding my auto's since they were seedlings and it hasn't seemed to phase them at all as far as nute burn goes.. i started of with like 1/8 and if they didn't show signs of nute burn in a few days i bumped it up to 1/4 and so on till i hit full strength. they got 1 feeding at full strength. by then they were 4 weeks old. i just switched to bloom nutes yesterday. i didn't start at 1/8 with the bloom, i started at 3/4 and they still seem fine.
> 
> keep in mind that each strain is different. mine may be able to take full nutes but yours may not. when you feed them wait a few days to make sure you don't cook them before feeding again.
> 
> i would post some pics of mine at 4 weeks but my daughter ran off with my camera. good luck



thanks for the reply....I have just asked this question in another thread but I'm going to ask it again.....When you say 1/8 strength does that mean just 1/8 of what the bottle suggests? so if it was 2-5ml per 1 litre 1/8 strength would be 0.25 - 0.625 ml per 1 litre???

EDIT also as you can see two of the plants are smaller - I noticed today one has started to get little hairs do you think I should feed all of them the bloom or just the bigger two?


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 10, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> I read back and I guess lowryder is a auto strain?I was referring to photoperiod strains,I have run autos all the way through using grow nutes at full punch till about week 4,and then go half stregnth and full strength bloom tiill the last week,then flush with ro water,some growers try diff methods so chime in anytime,My last auto grow I ran some onyx and got about 1.5 oz per plant dried,the height at chop was over 2 ft on all 3 plants,I havent run lowryder so they might stay ti 12in?on auto the life cycle is so short I will place germed seed right into 5gal so no transplating durring its short life,just let them go....good luck,I hope I helped some...peace



thanks again....yes I need to place from seed into the larger pots next time. From you + what other people seem to be saying I will feed with nutes tomorrow...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am using Humbolt natural grow and bloom nutes by the way, awesome results everytime.....mix and feed


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 10, 2011)

chipsngravy said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply....I have just asked this question in another thread but I'm going to ask it again.....When you say 1/8 strength does that mean just 1/8 of what the bottle suggests? so if it was 2-5ml per 1 litre 1/8 strength would be 0.25 - 0.625 ml per 1 litre???
> 
> EDIT also as you can see two of the plants are smaller - I noticed today one has started to get little hairs do you think I should feed all of them the bloom or just the bigger two?


 
i go by the bottle. if it says 2-3 tsp per gallon i use 1 1/4 for half and so on down the line. i would give them 1 dose of grow nutes so they get a little extra N before flowering.. then next feeding use bloom.. jmo


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 14, 2011)

Plants not looking so good. I watered + plus gave them there first does of bloom (half strength) on saturday......I'm thinking maybe too much of both these things. Leaves turning allsorts of wrong colours and plants look sick.....I think on one of the larger of my plants the brown at the top is caused by burning (got too close to my light) but the rest has gotten worse since water/nutes were applied on saturday (2 days ago).
View attachment DSC00171.JPG


View attachment DSC00167.JPG


View attachment DSC00169.JPG


View attachment DSC00170.JPG


View attachment DSC00168.JPG


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 14, 2011)

you might try and flush the soil to make sure the nutes are out
green mojo to help them recover :aok:


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 15, 2011)

one of my plants is drooping down now.....does this mean its dying????






the largest of all plants actually looks like the bloom might have done it some good (more flower)


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

the only problems i can think of are - light, nutes, and water

not enough light, too much nutes, or not enough water. idk which
sry I cant help more - hope it recovers


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 15, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> the only problems i can think of are - light, nutes, and water
> 
> not enough light, too much nutes, or not enough water. idk which
> sry I cant help more - hope it recovers



there is enough light. I think it may be the nutes....I would flush but I'm scared of over watering!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2011)

If you have good drainage don't worry about over watering. It looks like nutes to me. Looks like its had way to much. 

I would def flush it and then give it maybe a week and see what happens. If your going to do something do it fast. dont want it to die on you.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 16, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> If you have good drainage don't worry about over watering. It looks like nutes to me. Looks like its had way to much.
> 
> I would def flush it and then give it maybe a week and see what happens. If your going to do something do it fast. dont want it to die on you.



I flushed that one plant last night.....checked this morning when I just woke up and it looks alot better, in fact it has visable growth....I'm thinking maybe I haven't given these plants enough water. Would it be wise to flush the rest of them?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

yes just to make sure you didnt over do the nutes. couldnt hurt


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 16, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> yes just to make sure you didnt over do the nutes. couldnt hurt



flushing now. hopefully the plants will pick up abit, will post some photos tomorrow


----------



## woodydude (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you know the ph of the water you are using. I dont grow with soil so this is a shot in the dark but for those plants to have reacted so badly so quickly on half strength nutes, I would think it is something other than nutes or over watering. JMO but fingers crossed they recover.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 16, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Do you know the ph of the water you are using. I dont grow with soil so this is a shot in the dark but for those plants to have reacted so badly so quickly on half strength nutes, I would think it is something other than nutes or over watering. JMO but fingers crossed they recover.



Fair point. I have finally gotten round to getting a ph meter. or at least ordering one of the net today. I was using rain water so I assumed that the ph would be ok.......I am probably wrong. Hopefully they will recover.

EDIT: I just took a look at the plants right now. They actually all look like they have grow abit in a few hours. Could it be something as stupid as they were starving for water??????


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

Flush with no nutes, give them some days to settle and then give them a light feeding (1/4 or 1/2 what you gave them before). 

I would leave a couple of days in between just so you can see if it helps.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 16, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Flush with no nutes, give them some days to settle and then give them a light feeding (1/4 or 1/2 what you gave them before).
> 
> I would leave a couple of days in between just so you can see if it helps.



will give it a few days defo, then I think a 1/4 feeding first...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Tell me more about your soil. If it got that burnt on that small a dose, it seems like your soil might already have some nutes in it. And looking at some of the earlier problems you've had, I'm sorta leaning that way. I could be wrong though.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 17, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Tell me more about your soil. If it got that burnt on that small a dose, it seems like your soil might already have some nutes in it. And looking at some of the earlier problems you've had, I'm sorta leaning that way. I could be wrong though.



switched to seedling soil a couple of weeks ago which has a very low npk rating.

plants looking alot stronger againt today, some photos for you guys











This one below is the one that was near death the other day.......seems to have grown since the flush




with burn leaves, is it a good idea to trim these so light can reach the lower leaves easier?????


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

IMO if its dead and crispy and getting in the way of a healthy plant i would cut the leaf off or trim off the dead part.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 17, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> IMO if its dead and crispy and getting in the way of a healthy plant i would cut the leaf off or trim off the dead part.



yeah thats what I was thinking....might as well do it, the brown bits do no good


----------



## Zelen|chuk (Feb 24, 2011)

Never cut dead leaves off,lower nutes and increase water maybe drain the whole pot.And you might check those PH levels the nutes might have increased it acidity of the soil and you might have trouble in the future with feeding your plants.


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok there has been some growth since last time.....

I fed again with 1/2 strength nutes 2 days ago......I have some discolouration as you will see in the pics on some leaves, is this a nute burn or lack of nitrogen????

























> Never cut dead leaves off,lower nutes and increase water maybe drain the whole pot.And you might check those PH levels the nutes might have increased it acidity of the soil and you might have trouble in the future with feeding your plants.



What reason for not cutting leaves off???. I have reduced nutes and increased water. I am thinking about flushing again if the yellow leaves are nute burn, ph tester arrives soon so will test asap. These plants seem real sensitive to nutes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2011)

I would recommend cutting off dead leaves.  There is no reason whatsoever not to and several reasons to do so.

Keep in mind that even if your soil has a low NKP percentage (what it is exactly?), it still has nutes in it and you release them every time you water.  Do your containers have good drainage?


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would recommend cutting off dead leaves.  There is no reason whatsoever not to and several reasons to do so.
> 
> Keep in mind that even if your soil has a low NKP percentage (what it is exactly?), it still has nutes in it and you release them every time you water.  Do your containers have good drainage?



I cant remember what the NKP was exactly but it was very low....on a diagram on the rear of the packet it was the lowest box of about 8 that it could be......it was a seedling soil.

I have some stones in the bottom for drainage, its ok I think it could be better I have taken some thought for my next grow to improve my soil mix w/ bio bizz all mix + seedling soil + perlite + stones in bottom for drainage. My soil has let me down this time I think


----------



## chipsngravy (Feb 26, 2011)

did a flush yesterday with some canna flush then watered with tap water.....seems to have helped abit plants seem abit stronger. will stick some photos on in a few days when there is hopefully more growth


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

chips im with THG if it dead get rid of it and pic 3 looks like they need some nitrogen m8.
do you no what the ph of your nutes are ? if not you could be feeding them and they cant take it up, and it just building up in the soil PH is very inportant once you get that right not much more can go wrong hope everything turns out good 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Feb 26, 2011)

JMO but i would cut those lower dead leafs off, Top it up with some soil as the level is rather low and might encourage bugs due to it remaining damp. plus allot of branch-less stem showing there.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

it looks to me like all of the plants have been stunted. i know auto's stay small but those are tiny. looks like they'll only yeild a few grams each. i would try using a different soil next grow and a few more lights.. jmo


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

Jericho - I toped up this morning with the soil I bought for my new grow (i got lucky and they sent me the 50 litre when I only paid for the 20 litre so might as well put it to use.......it is difficult to hide though living with 7 other people that dont know what I'm up to)

Slowmo77 - I agree with you....soil defo, not sure about lights though, it would be nice but I dont think its so practical for me right now. I have bio bizz all mix for my next grow.

Ok so I am not sure what I do now, everytime I give the plants nutes they seem to get strained!!!!

I think I will water with phed tap water tomorrow - I want a ph of 7 correct???

and also check the run off water for soil ph level........


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

a Ph of about 6.5 i think is right for soil. This is so that the plant can uptake different nutrients. I would continue with water until you see them lacking green, and then start at 1/4 strength. 

What is the NPK on the soil you bought? Check the back of the pack.


----------



## Sixx (Mar 1, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> THG,
> may i ask why we want low pressure in our grow room?
> Sorry if i am high jacking.
> My My


If you have negative pressure in your growroom/box, (More exhaust than intake) that means none of the air in said room/box is leaking out into the rest of your house, or room. If that box has more intake than exhaust you have positive pressure in your room/box, and that air has to go somewhere...So it is PUSHED out of your room/box through cracks or leaks due to positive pressure.And now your house stinks pretty good...especially if you are flowering. Neg pressure in your growspace is to prevent the scent from escaping your grow area. Thats it... Unless air pressure has some other scientific affect Im not aware of.
 Hope that helped.


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> a Ph of about 6.5 i think is right for soil. This is so that the plant can uptake different nutrients. I would continue with water until you see them lacking green, and then start at 1/4 strength.
> 
> What is the NPK on the soil you bought? Check the back of the pack.



cant find a NPK on the pack or online.....It has been recommended many times for all strains but especially for lowryder growing, there is this on the pack EC

EC = 2.4 : PH = 6.2-6.6

here there is some more info on the soil.

hxxp://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/biobizz_all-mix/

I will post more pics soon,


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

This is on there website so be careful



> BioBizz All-Mix is suitable for plants in full grow and flowering cycles but all-mix is a little strong on the nutrients for small plants and propagation. For seeds, propagation, and small plants use BioBizz Light-Mix instead.


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> This is on there website so be careful



ok, only a small amount of this soil was added just to top up. will water with ph water tomorrow morning, ph the run off and stick some photos up for you guys to check. there is more bud growth every day though. I really judge how much I will get because I don't know how the bud will change through the rest of the grow then the dry+cure stages but I'm happy with anything


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 9, 2011)

I've grow several lowryder strains and none of them liked too many nutes so don't worry thats an easy mistake to make. You can grow them with no nute. Not sure on the seedling soil mix though, I have used one of those in the past and had very bad nute burn from it. Hope your ladies are ok


----------



## space4206 (Mar 9, 2011)

i was just checking out your grow i am doing the same thing my box is 1.5 by 2 buy 3 and im using cfls to and growing flash witch is just like lowerider i will def be checking out your grow i justr wont to know what and if my box will work i got about 18,000 lumans right now and its about 80 in there i will try and post a pic if you wont


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 15, 2011)

you should use light soil mixes like fox farms ocean forest. use at least 1 gallon of medium, and you should also do for deep pots over wide pots. seed starter has almost no nutrients in it and it looks like your plants are suffering from nitrogen, zinc and possibly phosphorus deficiencies in some of your pictures. never use hot soil and if you do it goes on the bottom.

this is a lowryder #2 grown in ffof, i used 1/2 strength techna flora nutes along with black strap molasses starting week 2.


----------

